# Auction



## Geo (Jul 7, 2018)

I am auctioning a "happy coin" to help a friend in need. This is the very first coin made by The Happy Scrapper from Youtube. It comes framed with a letter of authenticity. This auction is for a one of a kind, hand made coin for collection value. The auction will be held one week from today on my facebook group. The address is in my signature line. The auction will start on 7/14 at 12:01 PM central time and end 7/16 at 12:01 PM central time.


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 8, 2018)

Hmm....for some reason that link of yours doesn't work.


----------



## Geo (Jul 9, 2018)

Let me see if I can fix it.


----------



## Geo (Jul 9, 2018)

It should work now. If not, the group name has been added to my signature line.


----------

